# SB 9 cross slide threaded holes depth



## martik777 (Aug 24, 2011)

Could someone tell me the depth of the two 5/16 threaded holes on top of the cross slide? My lathe does not have them and I would like to drill and tap them but not sure if I should go all the way through the casting (.660") as it may weaken it. I don't really have much choice right now as I do not have a bottom 5/16 tap.


----------



## martik777 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------

